# Raven by FusionTLC - New PocketWizard trigger



## vjlex (Mar 18, 2022)

*Raven by FusionTLC Trigger*

I am curious what other's thoughts are on this new PocketWizard product. Because of the infrequency with which I use my lights, I have opted not to upgrade my Alienbees up to now. I have both PocketWizard and Godox triggers. I originally went with PW because of the AC9 units that let me adjust the power of my ABs remotely. But some of the other promises of the PW (the HyperSync capability in particular) have left me a bit soured on and disappointed by PW. I never could get their HyperSync feature to work. Add to that the poor support and lack of compatibility from camera to camera when it comes to Canon, I am very wary of investing more money in the PW system.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2022)

I bailed on PWs long ago. Use a ST-E10 (replaced the ST-E3-RT), some 600EX units, and optical triggering for PCB monolight.


----------



## vjlex (Mar 21, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I bailed on PWs long ago. Use a ST-E10 (replaced the ST-E3-RT), some 600EX units, and optical triggering for PCB monolight.


Yeah, I haven't used my PWs in some time now, but haven't gotten rid of them. They really aren't what they used to be, but wanted to know if anyone tried out this new trigger. I'm curious if it delivers on the HyperSync promise that the FlexTT6 and AC-9 never delivered on. If they had some sort of money-back guarantee, I might consider trying it out.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 21, 2022)

I didn’t even know there was a TT6, I had TT5s, a TT1 and the PowerMC2 for the Einstein monolight. They were kludgy, sometimes needed a few attempts to get everything syncing, but they were the best option until the Canon RT system came out.


----------

